# How many birds do you own in total and what types?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before, I'm curious how many birds you own and what types of birds? I think the max I could ever handle is 2 birds... I'm not sure... curious to hear what others have


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have three tiels. In my experience, three is not that different from two, except vet bills could potentially be more expensive if they all got sick at once.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I have Rocko and Loki the cockatiels and Tiko the African grey and Rio the Lovebird


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I only have one tiel, as I like the bonding with just one. I also have a parakeet who is not tame- she and Milo talk to one another also.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Fixed it 

2 cockatiels and 2 budgies, all cocks


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> Fixed it
> 
> 2 cockatiels and 2 budgies, all cocks


Thanks for fixing! I removed the comment about the typo in my post since it no longer exists


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I have 7 birds I actually own, plus 2 fosters and the chick I'm hand feeding. That's 7 cockatiels, plus the cockatiel chick, a green cheek conure, and the lovebird


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey the normal grey tiel is an only child. We're in a 'no pets' building, but the owner says she and her husband actually go on a case by case basis, and let us have him here. When we move, I'd like to get a house so we don't have to worry about noise, and get him a sibling.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Joey the normal grey tiel is an only child. We're in a 'no pets' building, but the landlord/owner says she and her husband actually go on a case by case basis, and let us have him here. When we move, I'd like to get a house so we don't have to worry about noise, and get him a sibling.


Dont you mean landlady


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I have two tiels, both males named Sammy and Pickles. I also have 8 finches (four gouldians, two blue capped cordon bleus, and two red breasted parrot finches). Next Saturday is the local bird mart so the number of birds I have will go up depending on what I fall in love with at the mart.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I have one tiel, 2 canaries and 4 zebra finches. One pair of finches has babies who are nearly fledged. I can't wait to see them. Update: I now have 9 zebra finches. They seem easier to breed than tiels. Just left them to it. The babies are so cute.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I have 6 birds all up! 4 cockatiels (odie, luna, zoe & chicken), a green cheek conure (bandit) and a rainbow lorikeet (oscar).

I love them all!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I try not to count them, then I don't have to face up to the fact that the numbers keep growing lol. But right now I have 17 adult tiels, 3 young, an alexandrine parrot and 4 laying hens.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

OMG, I didn't realize so many here have so many birds! How on earth do you manage to deal with all that POOP!?!?  =)

I'm am a HUGE clean freak. I currently have one tiel and thinking of getting another bird next year.... I'm trying to figure out if I could handle having 2 tiels and one GCC... but I'm very concerned about having 3 times the amount of poop everywhere lol. I don't know about that one


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juliet said:


> OMG, I didn't realize so many here have so many birds! How on earth do you manage to deal with all that POOP!?!?  =)
> 
> I'm am a HUGE clean freak. I currently have one tiel and thinking of getting another bird next year.... I'm trying to figure out if I could handle having 2 tiels and one GCC... but I'm very concerned about having 3 times the amount of poop everywhere lol. I don't know about that one


Some birds dont like to poop everywhere and go near their cage my tiels do that and Tiko dosent like pooping in her cage lol so she does it on tissue outside her cage.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

I only have one tiel. But he propably thinks we have two, as he would count his friend in the mirror.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Poop isn't really that big of a deal with me. It's just part of owning birds. It happens, but it's very easy to clean up


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

You get used to the poop and the seed and pellets. I jokingly say my native american name is 'Stepping on Birdseed'


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I am a one-bird owner right now. Although I'd love to experience rescuing other parrots I can't see myself getting any soon. There's the money, the space blah blah, but also the fact that Murray is currently an amazing only-bird. She and I have got a great bond and I'd hesitate to upset that balance unless I was totally certain, which I'm not...yet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

Phoenix2010 said:


> I try not to count them, then I don't have to face up to the fact that the numbers keep growing lol. But right now I have 17 adult tiels, 3 young, an alexandrine parrot and 4 laying hens.


Wow OMG!  17 tiels??? Why is that making me feel like a chicken to be worried about whether I can handle 2 tiels and one GCC. LOL.. wow that is a lot birds you have. I would probably, no wait... I would definitely end up in a nuthouse with that many birds hehe.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I have two cockatiels - a male and a female. It's a perfect number for me. Not too much mess and noise, they keep each other company and yet they still want to be with me.
I don't think I would like to have a single bird. Too much pressure to be the only buddy.
Same thing with more than two - a lot of mess, expense and constant cleaning:blush:


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Having outside aviaries makes it easy having too many tiels lol. I have two inside right now but that varies. I had the opportuniy to buy a lot of 10 from a breeder with lots of splits so they caused the sudden overpopulation. My aim is to have a smaller group of all tame birds.
For cleaning I have my vaccuum plugged in and sitting next to the birds all the time and I go through and sweep and clean my outside cages once a week.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

If Oscar pooped like my tiels and gcc, I would be much much happier LOL. 

Cleanup is pretty easy though. Just a quick paper change every day and a thorough clean once a week. All of them are mostly potty trained, when they're out they'll wait to poop until I put them in/on their cages or on a piece of paper towel. That's my responsibility though and if I forget or i'm not quick enough they'll do it wherever they are. Most of them do give me a little squeak or chirp to let me know they need to potty so I just have to listen for it.

And the seed eaters have hooded bowls so they don't flick seeds everywhere. That keeps everything a lot cleaner.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

shaenne said:


> If Oscar pooped like my tiels and gcc, I would be much much happier LOL.
> 
> Cleanup is pretty easy though. Just a quick paper change every day and a thorough clean once a week. All of them are mostly potty trained, when they're out they'll wait to poop until I put them in/on their cages or on a piece of paper towel. That's my responsibility though and if I forget or i'm not quick enough they'll do it wherever they are. Most of them do give me a little squeak or chirp to let me know they need to potty so I just have to listen for it.
> 
> And the seed eaters have hooded bowls so they don't flick seeds everywhere. That keeps everything a lot cleaner.



What type of bird is Oscar? Just think, it could be a lot worse... I ride horses and now you are talking HUGE poops with horrendous aroma LOL. My tiel is also "potty trained"... if I say "go potty" he will be potty... but if I forget he has NO problem popping on me... that is for sure. He pottys wherever whenever.. it is my fault if it ends up on me.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Oscar is a rainbow lorikeet and he does not like to poop in his cage, so like most rainbow lorikeets, he will shoot his poop out on a 45 degree angle lol. And lorikeets eat an all nectar/fruit diet so their poops are crazy acidic and it's not particularly easy to get off walls and stuff if left for too long LOL


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

shaenne said:


> Oscar is a rainbow lorikeet and he does not like to poop in his cage, so like most rainbow lorikeets, he will shoot his poop out on a 45 degree angle lol. And lorikeets eat an all nectar/fruit diet so their poops are crazy acidic and it's not particularly easy to get off walls and stuff if left for too long LOL


I visualize walls near the cage covered in plastic, and a huge plastic sheet under the cage.  Of course, we rent, so I'd have to be overly cautious of acidic poop.  I'd love to have a rainbow lorikeet though, because they are stunning.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I rent too, so I have to be extra careful. My husband made a plastic hood to go over Oscar's cage so that it covers the back and sides, and we bought a box of floating floorboards to cover the carpet in the bird corner of the living room. Cleanup is a cinch!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Good thinking.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Juliet said:


> OMG, I didn't realize so many here have so many birds! How on earth do you manage to deal with all that POOP!?!?  =)
> 
> I'm am a HUGE clean freak. I currently have one tiel and thinking of getting another bird next year.... I'm trying to figure out if I could handle having 2 tiels and one GCC... but I'm very concerned about having 3 times the amount of poop everywhere lol. I don't know about that one


I had my male first - he talked and was being very tame and amazing. Heard it's not nice for them to be alone so got a girl. He doesn't talk anymore and is angry sometimes and likes to bite now which he never did.

I've ALWAYS been a one parrot owner to concentrate all my love and attention on them. This is a new experience for me. They both battle for my attention and don't really like each other. I feel I know birds especially parrots very well as I was raised with them - galahs, cockatoos, corellas, lorikeets etc. 

If you are happy with one bird and it is happy just have one - unless you are away for lengths of time when they can get lonely. I work from home so miss my solo boy a lot. Now he's just an angry teenager and very hormonal.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> I am a one-bird owner right now. Although I'd love to experience rescuing other parrots I can't see myself getting any soon. There's the money, the space blah blah, but also the fact that Murray is currently an amazing only-bird. She and I have got a great bond and I'd hesitate to upset that balance unless I was totally certain, which I'm not...yet!


Stick to it. If your bird is happy and you have that great relationship - don't mess it up. I did and I'm now stuck as I love them both but my original bird has got angry, defensive and stopped bonding and talking.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

shaenne said:


> Oscar is a rainbow lorikeet and he does not like to poop in his cage, so like most rainbow lorikeets, he will shoot his poop out on a 45 degree angle lol. And lorikeets eat an all nectar/fruit diet so their poops are crazy acidic and it's not particularly easy to get off walls and stuff if left for too long LOL


My brother in law had a rainbow lorikeet while I had a red tailed black cockatoo. My parrot was the sweetest softest teddy bear of a parrot. My brother in laws parrot bit us all - hard. But to be fair he had no idea how to handle birds.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Oscar is a total cuddle bug when he wants to be, but he's mostly just a clown and would rather be off exploring and getting into stuff lol. He's only bitten me once, which was when I tried to get him to step up off my shoulder. No more shoulder sitting after that.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

I've got fourteen birds as of tonight.

Freddy, a young gray tiel, and his flockmates, three male budgies - Arthur, Sydney, and Sam. Sam is completely tame and LOVES people while Sydney is tame on his own terms and Arthur is a bit of a fraidy cat - he will land on your arm for treats though. We actually found Arthur outdoors last September lost, so his history is unknown, while Sydney was a rescue and Sam was bred here (we had his parents until recently). The four share a large flight cage and really get on well. Freddy must be with his buddies at all times or he is not a happy camper! (He is hand-tame, but he wants to be with birds, not people, unless you can help carry him somewhere he can't reach or have treats, then he has no problem hopping aboard an outstretched arm and using you lol.)

We then have, across five other cages:

- 2 little diamond doves named Dilly and Dally, who are siblings. Don't know their genders, they're still very young. 

- 2 canaries, a grey male named Weaver and an orange female named Sierra. They're both about 8 months old, they're an unrelated pair and very much bonded. Weaver was raised in our home and I hand-fed him past 8 days old, when his mother was killed in a very tragic household accident and his father was too distraught to fully care for him. Sadly, though he was tame for a while as a result, once he met his female companion he went pretty wild again.

- 3 Society Finches, Apollo and Cirrus and Claire. Lovely, quiet, ever-so-sweet little birds that cause no trouble and love everyone.

-2 orange-cheeked waxbill finches, a female named Trixie and a male named Tango. These guys are gorgeous, beyond adorable, but they're not a domestic species and are DEFINITELY hands-off pets. They're beautiful to just watch and listen to, but there is no bond with this type of bird.

And finally, a big male brown ringneck dove named Sparky who've we've had since he was just a chick. He's tame and lets himself be petted but he's not really bonded to anyone and just sticks to himself mostly. The other birds all love playing with Sparky and sitting on his back and he's very tolerant lol.

Tomorrow though it will be fifteen birds! I will be adopting another hand-raised baby cockatiel from a local breeder and can't wait to meet him or her. Freddy gets along well with the budgies, but I feel he'd really be happiest with another of his own kind, too, so another bird will join the flock soon!

This is actually just a few birds to me - not long ago, we had more than forty, mostly finches. I bred them and had a beautiful large open aviary and loved it, but circumstances changed and it became less doable and increasingly harder to keep maintained as I liked it to, so many of the finches were rehomed and sold with just a few of the favorites staying around, plus of course our little parrots and doves. Fifteen is thus, to me, nothing at all to keep up with, and since our birds are all housed in groups they are not especially needy, meaning they keep each other company and play by themselves just fine when I can't be with them, so it works out well. They all share a large, sunny spare room now and get time out of their (very large) cages almost every day. Our budgies and tiel (soon to be tiels!) have an enormous f40 flight cage full of toys and enrichment, too, so they always have something to do.


----------



## freckles (Oct 2, 2015)

I have one sweet little pearl girl tiel. I'm seriously thinking of adopting her brother but I can't decide. If I wait long enough they will sell him and I won't have a decision to make anymore. Any advice?


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

I have 2 tiels and a budgie. They all kind of made each other 'untame'.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Let's see, I think they are in my sig but I'm not sure now...

Tucson, 13 year old special needs eclectus

Mel, 8 year old formerly abused Blue Headed Pionus

GREEN CHEEKED CONURES
Flick, 2.5 year old, normal green, wants to have my husband's babies.
Titan, turquoise, hatched this spring (2015) raised him from one day old, he was smaller than a freshly hatched cockatiel.
Cache, high red yellow sided GCC, about 2 years old, thinks she is a human child and will literally fall asleep in the hands of children.


COCKATIELS
Jackie and Sniper, normal grey cockatiels, age unknown, both came from different homes where elderly people were no longer able or interested in caring for their aviaries. Currently on eggs, first one due to hatch on Tuesday!

Battle, dominant silver whiteface cockatiel, split pied, age unknown. She was abandoned in the wild. I did everything I could to find her family to no avail. I searched for them for months. She is the sweetest cockatiel alive.

Honi, dominant silver white face lutino, hand raised by me, produced in my home. Her father was stolen from me in a theft incident (3 cockatiels, I GCC, and two IRNs were taken) and I sold her mother to a friend.

Sylvester, pied cockatiel produced by me, moving on to his new home soon.

INDIAN RINGNECKS
Blue, Female, blue in color, from my favorite breeder in the whole world 
Ka'iulani, female, violet, her mother came from the original breeder who developed he violet mutation
Kamehameha, male, turquoise, also from my favorite breeder  he is actually still staying with her to finish a full year in the aviary, since I can't offer him that kind of freedom
Nani, female, grey, came to me with severe nutritional issue, terrible beak injury, and covered in scabs. She is healing nicely.
Smokey, female, grey, or at least. We think female, at her age there is actually a chance she is male... DNA in the mail this week!
Hapu'u, female, green, potentially wild caught, an idiot brought her into a local pet store IN A PLASTIC BAG! I'm very upset. 
Shadow, female, grey, came in with Nani but was in much better shape. I suspect her of inflicting the wounds.
Kahili, male, blue, yells his head off at every little thing. The bird needs a chill pill.
Ali'i, male, blue, super sweet chatters and flirts with me even though he isn't "tame" 
Pono, male, green, my most recent addition, he looked awfully ragged but is cleaning up nicely.

Napoleon, female budgie, lutino. She is Cache's service animal lol. It's a long story but she has the perfect temperament. She actually belonged to a friend and I was hold enough to ask if I could have her, since she is so unique in personality and I knew she could work wonders with my phobic Cache. It's not at all a technique I recommend, you have to know both birds individually to understand why it worked.

So that makes 21 currently. Small for me... No fosters currently, or boarders, and I just cut down my cockatiel flock and sold my budgie breeding pairs... Practically an empty house...

Oh, and a dog, cat, three fish tanks, and a husband


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

i have 6 tiels (3 bonded pairs, 2 are incubating eggs these days), And 3 pairs of budgies they are also incubating eggs these days


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

SilverSage said:


> Let's see, I think they are in my sig but I'm not sure now...
> 
> Tucson, 13 year old special needs eclectus
> 
> ...


Wow! Okay you win the price for most birds. How do you keep your sanity? ... and many of the birds you own are loud!! Kudos to you for being able to handle all of them  Sometimes i can barely handle my one tiel flock calling after me lol This is why I always have him with me, it's peace and quiet then.
Do you have all those birds in your house? You must live in a mansion!


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Went to the biannual bird mart and came home with four new feather kids. I have a pair of spanish timbrado canaries and a pair of scarlet grasskeets. So my total flock is now at 14. I don't see myself getting any more birds. But never say never.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Juliet said:


> Wow! Okay you win the price for most birds. How do you keep your sanity? ... and many of the birds you own are loud!! Kudos to you for being able to handle all of them  Sometimes i can barely handle my one tiel flock calling after me lol This is why I always have him with me, it's peace and quiet then.
> Do you have all those birds in your house? You must live in a mansion!


Lol, I actually live in a very small apartment and none of my birds are loud. They know they are safe and secure, and as long as meal time comes on time, everyone has enough toys, they are quiet. I have been very careful not to encourage any clingy behavior, and as my birds have each other, they are not alone when I leave the room. I get a chorus when I walk into the room, especially if breakfast is late, but other than that they are pretty quiet.

My daily routine takes about an hour to an hour and a half for feeding, watering, and cleaning, and I have multiple play stands. I make a lot of my own toys, feed fresh whenever possible, and highly favor full flight  I feel like my sanity is pretty safe


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

SilverSage said:


> Lol, I actually live in a very small apartment and none of my birds are loud. They know they are safe and secure, and as long as meal time comes on time, everyone has enough toys, they are quiet. I have been very careful not to encourage any clingy behavior, and as my birds have each other, they are not alone when I leave the room. I get a chorus when I walk into the room, especially if breakfast is late, but other than that they are pretty quiet.
> 
> My daily routine takes about an hour to an hour and a half for feeding, watering, and cleaning, and I have multiple play stands. I make a lot of my own toys, feed fresh whenever possible, and highly favor full flight  I feel like my sanity is pretty safe


I've done the opposite from you... I have created a clingy monster who screams his head off literally throws tantrums if I leave the room. I completely solved the problem though by permanently attaching my tiel to my shoulder. I can only imagine that would NOT work if I had 21 birds hehe


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Nope! Lol, would not work. You probably want to stat changing that before you bring your new GCC home though, so that you don't cause a territory war for your shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Lol ah oh... I predict trouble.

My tiel always prefers to sit on my leg when I'm sitting down he always immediately climbs down to my leg... but I'm hoping my tiel can sit on one shoulder and GCC on the other shoulder... or is that too close to each other and a bad idea?


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

It will be fine if you teach them, but initially it will likely cause problems. Conures are essentially tiny macaws, and they are pair bond birds. They mate foe life, and in the wild they are almost always touching, in even in flight. Unless you train your bird to accept other birds being on you and around you, and teach them that you are NOT your mate, prepare for everyone who comes near you to be attacked, including your tiel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

SilverSage said:


> It will be fine if you teach them, but initially it will likely cause problems. Conures are essentially tiny macaws, and they are pair bond birds. They mate foe life, and in the wild they are almost always touching, in even in flight. Unless you train your bird to accept other birds being on you and around you, and teach them that you are NOT your mate, prepare for everyone who comes near you to be attacked, including your tiel.


Omg, I am starting to think maybe better off getting another tiel I'm too scared/worried about Rascal getting hurt. Not sure what second bird I'm going to get. Just when I thought I had it squared away and figured out I'm now back to square one! =(


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Lol, just relax, do your research, and learn how to deal with the issues before you bring your new bird home. Research macaw training, most of that is way more useful that the conure stuff because people are dumb lol. If it applies to a macaw it basically applies to a conure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

From what I've heard green cheeks are responsive (almost like little dogs) and supposedly easier to train than tiels... I will keep fingers crossed everything works out


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Responsive, yes, but nothing like dogs lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

SilverSage said:


> Responsive, yes, but nothing like dogs lol.


They lay on their backs, can be taught to roll over and are more responsive than tiels and are generally very playful which is why I suppose some say they are like "little dogs or puppies"? I have a feeling I am going to have an interesting experience to say the least when and if I ever get a GCC.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

Some do lay on their backs, but not all. They are more of crazy clowns than cockatiels, way more likely to bite you lol. Mine aren't particularly playful but were as chicks. They are curious though


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> I am a one-bird owner right now. Although I'd love to experience rescuing other parrots I can't see myself getting any soon. There's the money, the space blah blah, but also the fact that Murray is currently an amazing only-bird. She and I have got a great bond and I'd hesitate to upset that balance unless I was totally certain, which I'm not...yet!


I had one tiel - Ringo. He was talking like crazy, doing tricks. Thought he might be lonely when I'm out for the day so got another tiel. It DID upset the balance if I'm being honest and now my first bird is totally different and I've lost that close bond I had with him. I love them both very much but it did change things. If you have a super bond with one bird - stick with one bird.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a 2 year old lutino boy called Charlie. He is currently sitting on my chest with face up against the iPad screen...coz he simply MUST help me with everything!

He's the sweetest little thing, loves scratches, snuggles and falls asleep on me at least once a day. I've thought about getting another coz I have to work long days sometimes, but I don't want to loose the bond I have with him and he has had some issues with chlamydia and I wouldn't want another bird to get infected. So its jus me and my featherball! <3


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

I have six cockatiels: four hens and two cocks.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I have currently have 12 tiels 7 hens and 5 cocks. A pair of whiteface are breeding right now and NEXT Sunday we are having 2 more FEMALE sun conures given too us along with the two male brothers we all ready have!!!


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

I have luka a normal grey split to pied high chance to be a male. He is about 4 months old now


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> I have luka a normal grey split to pied high chance to be a male. He is about 4 months old now


That's so cool! I have a normal grey split to pied male cockatiel that is four months old as well, and he looks just like yours.


----------

